# Derrick Rose: Pacers no longer a rival



## Basel

> CHICAGO -- Derrick Rose believes the Bulls have only one main rival -- and it's the Miami Heat, not the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> Rose made his feelings known before Friday night's preseason contest against the Pacers.
> 
> While being respectful regarding Indiana's recent success, Rose acknowledged that he believed any rivalry with the Pacers is a thing of the past.
> 
> "People say that it's a rivalry, but I don't really see it," Rose said before scoring 32 points in the team's 103-98 win against the Pacers. "I say the team that is more like a rivalry is when Darren Collison was on the team. That one was more like a rivalry, but this team is a great team. They've already proven themselves last year by making it to the Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> "If anything, by probably in a year or two, it could become a rival. But right now, people say it's a rival. ... I just don't see it right now."
> 
> Rose and the Bulls defeated the Pacers in the first round of the playoffs in 2011.
> 
> Asked what made the rivalry with the Collison-led Pacers different, Rose responded this way:
> 
> "I think it was more like that rivalry feeling where we knew, we thought that they were going to have that same team for a long period of time," Rose said. "Then they end up going different ways, picking up different guys, and I think this team, I think in the next year or two, if both teams have the same teams, then that's when it would become a rivalry."
> 
> Asked specifically if he felt the Heat were the Bulls' biggest rival, Rose acknowledged that to be the case.
> 
> "If you want say [that], yeah," he said. "For sure, Miami."
> 
> For their part, the Pacers have repeatedly talked about the rivalry they feel they have developed with the Bulls over the years.
> 
> "I think Chicago will always be a rival," Pacers forward Danny Granger said recently. "When you go to the United Center, it's crazy. They have a big home-court advantage there. They have a huge following, not only locally in Chicago but nationally as well, and I think they'll always be a rival to us. We're really close, so a lot of times there's a lot of Bulls fans here and vice versa. I think as long as we're in the division, we're going to be rivals."


http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...diana-pacers-great-miami-heat-only-true-rival

Thoughts, Pacers fans?


----------



## Knick Killer

I hate the Bulls ALMOST as much as I hate Miami. It's definitely a rivalry I don't care what this idiot has to say.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Runs his mouth a lot for a guy who cowered in fear behind his big brother during the playoffs last year.


----------



## Gonzo

Not surprising. Bulls fans are classless and so are the players.


----------



## ChrisWoj

What was so classless? I'm sorry - but he in no way denigrated the Pacers. He said that the reason he wasn't feeling a rivalry is because of the level of turnover on the roster over the last year and a half. Personally - I don't see it, and don't agree with him. Darren Collison is the only significant piece that is no longer a part of the team. But if his only point is - it doesn't feel like a rivalry because of roster changes, he's got a right to say it. 

He definitely didn't say the Pacers weren't competition, or that they were an inferior team.


----------



## UD40

I see where he's coming from, but he's wrong on this one. Entering the season, I feel a big storm is brewing between Miami, Chicago & Indy. If he seriously thinks this, then it'll be Miami vs. Indy again in the ECF.


----------



## Gonzo

ChrisWoj said:


> What was so classless? I'm sorry - but he in no way denigrated the Pacers. He said that the reason he wasn't feeling a rivalry is because of the level of turnover on the roster over the last year and a half. Personally - I don't see it, and don't agree with him. Darren Collison is the only significant piece that is no longer a part of the team. But if his only point is - it doesn't feel like a rivalry because of roster changes, he's got a right to say it.
> 
> He definitely didn't say the Pacers weren't competition, or that they were an inferior team.


To me, it appears that he's implying that Miami is the only team to worry about in the East.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> To me, it appears that he's implying that Miami is the only team to worry about in the East.


Same. Oh well it will just add more fuel to the fire. I hope we play the Bulls in the playoffs I think it would be epic.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

I think the Pacers will have to get through Miami in Round 2 to get to the Bulls.


----------



## Firefight

Classless. Idiots. Words being used to describe Chicago's fans and Rose... For what? Because HE doesn't think the Pacers are a rival... So he doesn't, big deal... Just because it's a rival for an indy fan that sees Chicago as a road block for them, doesn't mean it's a rival for him. 

I see Rose's point in a way... If the Rose and the Bulls keep playing the way they are, and Indy keeps playing like they are, this won't even be up for discussion in 4 months... I fully expect Chicago to run away with the division, but hope someone steps up to at least challenge them.... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## R-Star

Firefight said:


> Classless. Idiots. Words being used to describe Chicago's fans and Rose... For what? Because HE doesn't think the Pacers are a rival... So he doesn't, big deal... Just because it's a rival for an indy fan that sees Chicago as a road block for them, doesn't mean it's a rival for him.
> 
> I see Rose's point in a way... If the Rose and the Bulls keep playing the way they are, and Indy keeps playing like they are, this won't even be up for discussion in 4 months... I fully expect Chicago to run away with the division, but hope someone steps up to at least challenge them....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


Run away with the division? Because you're basing the season on a handful or preseason games?

You're delusional buddy.


----------



## Luke

I feel like Chicago will definitely be the better regular season team. Thibs basically runs a playoff rotation all year whereas Vogel refuses to run his starters into the ground almost to a fault.

The playoffs may be a different story. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Luke coming in to tell us the Pacers aren't that good?

What? 

Where's Jamel?


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> Luke coming in to tell us the Pacers aren't that good?
> 
> What?
> 
> Where's Jamel?


When did I say they weren't that good? I said they weren't a great regular season team because they pace them self, but once the postseason comes around they're contenders.

They won 49 games last year, good but not great. Then they pushed Miami to 7, which is great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Last season you spent the year telling us we weren't that good.

Then the playoffs happened.

I'm glad you're admitting you were wrong.


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> Last season you spent the year telling us we weren't that good.
> 
> Then the playoffs happened.
> 
> I'm glad you're admitting you were wrong.


No I didn't. I said they were good, but not good enough to beat Miami. And they didn't beat Miami.

This year they have a real chance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Luke said:


> No I didn't. I said they were good, but not good enough to beat Miami. And they didn't beat Miami.
> 
> This year they have a real chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They went as far as you could go last year, just coming up short. 

I think its time to admit you were wrong.


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> They went as far as you could go last year.
> 
> I think its time to admit you were wrong.


I said they were the second best team in the east and they would scare Miami? What about that is incorrect?

I underrated the spurs last year and overrated the lakers. Happy bro?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Not happy enough.

You admit you underrated the Pacers. And Roy Hibbert as well.


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> Not happy enough.
> 
> You admit you underrated the Pacers. And Roy Hibbert as well.


Pacers? No. Roy Hibbert? Yes.

Compromise. Deal with reality.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

R-Star decides reality. Not you.

Deal with Real.


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> R-Star decides reality. Not you.
> 
> Deal with Real.


More like Irving-star. Or R-Drizzay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gonzo

Firefight said:


> Classless. Idiots. Words being used to describe Chicago's fans and Rose... For what? Because HE doesn't think the Pacers are a rival... So he doesn't, big deal... Just because it's a rival for an indy fan that sees Chicago as a road block for them, doesn't mean it's a rival for him.
> 
> I see Rose's point in a way... If the Rose and the Bulls keep playing the way they are, and Indy keeps playing like they are, this won't even be up for discussion in 4 months... I fully expect Chicago to run away with the division, but hope someone steps up to at least challenge them....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


Congrats on winning the Preseason Central Division Title.


----------



## Basel

It's going to be fun watching this rivalry unfold this season (regardless of what Rose says) as well as between the fans on this board.


----------



## Firefight

Man, some people are so sensitive if you hint at their team being anything less than invincible....

All I said was IF Indy plays like they are, they aren't going to contend...yes, it's preseason...that's why I didn't say, "Indy is NOT going to contend this year..." 

Ok, ok.... Indy is Chicago's biggest rival since the Pistons in the 80's...they strike fear in us... Chicago needs to beats it rival Pacers if they want to win the Championship...

Are we happy?


----------



## R-Star

_Get the hell out of my forum._ ~Cowboy voice


----------



## yodurk

Gonzo said:


> To me, it appears that he's implying that Miami is the only team to worry about in the East.


Bulls fan here. IMO, this is not what he's implying at all. Understand that his team has been eliminated by a Lebron led team 3x in the past 5 years. It's a monkey he is trying to get off his back and therefore his primary goal this season. 

The Pacers are definitely a threat to the Bulls, but fact of the matter is he got past that hurdle in the playoffs already. That is IMO just how NBA players think.

Funny thing is, the Heat would probably say the Bulls aren't their rivals, b/c a rivalry is a 2-way street. It's all relative to whoever is saying/thinking it.


----------



## kbdullah

When I read it at first, it sounded bad, but then I re-read it and it sounds like he thinks the Pacers roster has changed so much to the point that he doesn't have a rivalry with the players on it like he did in 2011. Really, the following sentence it where I saw the context he was coming from.



> "I think it was more like that rivalry feeling where we knew, we thought that they were going to have that same team for a long period of time," Rose said. "Then they end up going different ways, picking up different guys, and I think this team, I think in the next year or two, if both teams have the same teams, then that's when it would become a rivalry."


So it's not that bad.


----------



## LeGoat06

Make a superteam out of the Pacers/Bulls, LeBron still beats them


----------



## King Joseus

LeGoat06 said:


> Make a superteam out of the Pacers/Bulls, LeBron still beats them


:jr:


----------



## LeGoat06

King Joseus said:


> :jr:


Sorry had to get my troll post out of the way lol


----------



## Gonzo

Firefight said:


> that's why I didn't say, "Indy is NOT going to contend this year..."


Except you said you *fully* expect Chicago to *run away* with the Central Division Title. Some very strong wording in that statement. 

Meaning we will be miles behind your team and around the 7th or 8th seed in the Conference, right?


----------



## Firefight

Gonzo said:


> Except you said you *fully* expect Chicago to *run away* with the Central Division Title. Some very strong wording in that statement.
> 
> Meaning we will be miles behind your team and around the 7th or 8th seed in the Conference, right?


A healthy Chicago team is just better than Indiana... That's my point. Injuries can change anything, but if both teams stay fully healthy, I don't see Indiana challenging Chicago... Not sure how anyone can see it differently... 

The thread started with Rose not seeing the Pacers as a rival, and I feel like Indy fans got offended by that because they feel like if they're not considered a rival by the Bulls, they're less relevant. Indiana is a good team, but they're just not in the same class as Chicago. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Gonzo

A little bit more fuel to the fire



> Says Hill:
> 
> “I don’t know how [Rose] can say we’re not rivals yet because we’ve been just as successful as they have been,” Hill told HOOPSWORLD. “But all I know right now is we’re the Central Division champions and for them, they have to come through us to get that. But if that’s what he believes, then that’s what he believes.”
> 
> Read more at http://www.hoopsworld.com/nba-am-pac...SKfjsKqHl80.99


----------



## Firefight

Gonzo said:


> A little bit more fuel to the fire


This is exactly my point... Rose never said they werent the champs if the Central... He never said he doesn't have to beat them... He just said he doesn't consider them a "rival." 

Why are Indiana fans so upset about this? It's like they want/need confirmation that theyre legit by being called a rival of Chicago....

Rivalries aren't just 2 good teams that play each other... A rivalry is built over time... Let it develop...

You guys look desperate because we don't think you're our rival...


----------



## R-Star

Firefight said:


> A healthy Chicago team is just better than Indiana... That's my point. Injuries can change anything, but if both teams stay fully healthy, *I don't see Indiana challenging Chicago... Not sure how anyone can see it differently... *
> 
> The thread started with Rose not seeing the Pacers as a rival, and I feel like Indy fans got offended by that because they feel like if they're not considered a rival by the Bulls, they're less relevant. Indiana is a good team, but they're just not in the same class as Chicago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


That's funny, seeing as ESPN, and endless of other annalists think Indiana is the better team going into this season.


----------



## R-Star

Firefight said:


> This is exactly my point... Rose never said they werent the champs if the Central... He never said he doesn't have to beat them... He just said he doesn't consider them a "rival."
> 
> Why are Indiana fans so upset about this? It's like they want/need confirmation that theyre legit by being called a rival of Chicago....
> 
> Rivalries aren't just 2 good teams that play each other... A rivalry is built over time... Let it develop...
> 
> *You guys look desperate because we don't think you're our rival...*


No. We just find it funny when a guy who cowered on the sidelines in fear when he was fully healthy last year in the playoffs is now running his mouth after a few solid preseason games.


----------



## LeGoat06

R-Star said:


> No. We just find it funny when a guy who cowered on the sidelines in fear when he was fully healthy last year in the playoffs is now running his mouth after a few solid preseason games.


lol burn, well said R-Star


----------



## Firefight

I think there is a different thread about DRose being a coward...but that's not what this is about... 

First, Rose didn't "run his mouth"...he answered a question... Are the Pacers your rival? He said no, and the entire state of Indiana took offense because they were,once again, overlooked and have to live in Chicago's shadow...


----------



## Gonzo

Firefight said:


> Rivalries aren't just 2 good teams that play each other... A rivalry is built over time... Let it develop...


Well, as a fan of the team for a long time, it's a rival for me. I don't know about the players, but it has been for most Indy fans since Reggie/Jordan days of the late '90's.

You know, kinda like how New York and Indiana are still rivals? I would say they're considered rivals if you polled the players and not just the fans.


----------



## Gonzo

Firefight said:


> I think there is a different thread about DRose being a coward...but that's not what this is about...
> 
> First, Rose didn't "run his mouth"...he answered a question... Are the Pacers your rival? He said no, and the entire state of Indiana took offense because they were,once again, overlooked and have to live in Chicago's shadow...


Just don't come into our house looking for cheaper tickets.


----------



## Firefight

Gonzo said:


> Well, as a fan of the team for a long time, it's a rival for me. I don't know about the players, but it has been for most Indy fans since Reggie/Jordan days of the late '90's.
> 
> You know, kinda like how New York and Indiana are still rivals? I would say they're considered rivals if you polled the players and not just the fans.


I agree 100% man... For you, Chicago is a rival, for your buddy, NY might be his rival...it's different for everyone. I would never come here and bash you for saying the Pelicans are not your rival... It's your opinion... Same with Rose... So the Pacers aren't his rival, so what... If you ask Deng, maybe the Pacers are his rival... To each his own... No reason to jump on Rose for not saying the Pacers are...



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Speaking of people running their mouths, I like how you came in, said you didn't understand how anyone could see Indiana as equal to Chicago, then completely dropped it and don't want to talk about it anymore after I brought up that people paid to talk about sports disagree with you and rank Indiana higher.

That's funny to me.


----------



## Firefight

R-Star said:


> Speaking of people running their mouths, I like how you came in, said you didn't understand how anyone could see Indiana as equal to Chicago, then completely dropped it and don't want to talk about it anymore after I brought up that people paid to talk about sports disagree with you and rank Indiana higher.
> 
> That's funny to me.


I have no clue what youre talking about...

I'm not looking to drop anything... Nor am I "running my mouth", (a quote I find you like to use a little too often for a message board.)

I just stated that the Bulls should win the division... As far as all these "people that get paid to talk sports" that disagree with me, I feel like maybe they are just on your local Indiana AM radio talk show...

I did a little checking and found that 11 different casino's have the Bulls ahead of Indiana in terms of money odds, and also ESPN, SI, Hoopsworld, and CBS have the Bulls ahead of the Pacers... So all these "paid" experts that you're basing your opinion on, I haven't found them


I'm glad you're supporting your team and are confident in them winning the division... I would be disappointed if you thought any other way... It's you're opinion kid, and you're entitled to it... That's why I'm not saying "you're running your mouth."


----------



## R-Star

SI 
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/nb...ivision-preview-indiana-pacers-chicago-bulls/
Nope. That clearly has the Pacers first in the Central. 

ESPN had the Pacers at #2 in their last power rankings.

Hoopsworld has Chicago ranked #1 in the league, so I'm not even going to bother explaining how stupid that is.

Maybe before "running your mouth" again saying how all these sites rank the Bulls ahead of the Pacers, you should actually look first.

Also, I'm not sure what local Indiana talk shows I'm hearing in Canada.


----------



## LeGoat06

R-Star said:


> SI
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/nb...ivision-preview-indiana-pacers-chicago-bulls/
> Nope. That clearly has the Pacers first in the Central.
> 
> ESPN had the Pacers at #2 in their last power rankings.
> 
> Hoopsworld has Chicago ranked #1 in the league, so I'm not even going to bother explaining how stupid that is.
> 
> Maybe before "running your mouth" again saying how all these sites rank the Bulls ahead of the Pacers, you should actually look first.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what local Indiana talk shows I'm hearing in Canada.



Watch out, R-Star is on a ****ing roll today


----------



## Gonzo

Firefight said:


> I just stated that the Bulls should win the division... As far as all these "people that get paid to talk sports" that disagree with me, I feel like maybe they are just on your local Indiana AM radio talk show...


You said you fully expect the Bulls to run away with the division. Little bit different than saying "well... gee I guess they should because they picked up Dunleavy this season, he'll help out a lot on defense"


----------



## Gonzo

Firefight said:


> I agree 100% man... For you, Chicago is a rival, for your buddy, NY might be his rival...it's different for everyone. I would never come here and bash you for saying the Pelicans are not your rival... It's your opinion... Same with Rose... So the Pacers aren't his rival, so what... If you ask Deng, maybe the Pacers are his rival... To each his own... No reason to jump on Rose for not saying the Pacers are...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To each their own? What is this, not a team game anymore but every man for himself? What's the point of talking about rivalries if there's the possibility of having a so called rivalry with every team?

Your definition of rivalries is wrong.


----------



## LeGoat06

**** what Derrick Rose thinks. Play a regular season game than say something. Dude has been nothing but talk for a year now. "i'm the best player in the league" blah blah blah stfu


----------



## Firefight

I'm sorry about the Canada part...

I've read SI's ranking that have had the Bulls on top, as opposed to one lone article by some beat writer... 

I guess we will have to wait and see kid... I actually hope the Pacers push the Bulls.



To think the Bulls had just a couple of wins less than Indiana without Rose.. Now Rose is back and the Bulls won't improve... That makes perfect sense to me now...


----------



## Firefight

Gonzo said:


> You said you fully expect the Bulls to run away with the division. Little bit different than saying "well... gee I guess they should because they picked up Dunleavy this season, he'll help out a lot on defense"


I said I fully expect the Bulls to win the division, yes. And I still do. I don't think I mentioned Dunleavy at all, but whatever...


----------



## Firefight

LeGoat06 said:


> **** what Derrick Rose thinks. Play a regular season game than say something. Dude has been nothing but talk for a year now. "i'm the best player in the league" blah blah blah stfu


From now on, Rose shouldnt answer questions honestly...


----------



## LeGoat06

Firefight said:


> I'm sorry about the Canada part...
> 
> I've read SI's ranking that have had the Bulls on top, as opposed to one lone article by some beat writer...
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see kid... I actually hope the Pacers push the Bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> To think the Bulls had just a couple of wins less than Indiana without Rose.. Now Rose is back and the Bulls won't improve... That makes perfect sense to me now...


All of Indianas players are improving. Besides Rose, everyone in the Bulls starting lineup has met their peak as a pro. Pacers are gonna keep getting better and better, especially George and Hibbert


----------



## R-Star

If he thinks hes better than Lebron James hes an idiot.

Although we all already know Derrek Rose can't even form full sentences to begin with. The guy is steps away from mental retardation. Which is odd because it doesn't show on the court.


----------



## LeGoat06

Firefight said:


> From now on, Rose shouldnt answer questions honestly...


ok, I can agree with this lol


----------



## Firefight

Gonzo said:


> To each their own? What is this, not a team game anymore but every man for himself? What's the point of talking about rivalries if there's the possibility of having a so called rivalry with every team?
> 
> Your definition of rivalries is wrong.


I never defined a rivalry...

I just said an individual can have a rival...

Sometimes a fan base can have a rivalry...

I know Indiana has a small team complex and wants respect from Chicago... Trust me, Chicago thinks Indiana is good.

I've watched them play against each other for a long time... The Pacers used to be awful when I first started to watch closely... Clark Kellogg was going to be your savior... Since then, the Pacers have always hung around .500 with the exception of a few good season where they made it to the ECF...

This is the first time the Pacers and Bulls have both been good at the same time... (in the 90's, the Pacers had some great teams, but were never really a threat to the Bulls)...

Maybe the next few years will develop into a "rivalry" if both teams stay strong...


----------



## Firefight

LeGoat06 said:


> All of Indianas players are improving. Besides Rose, everyone in the Bulls starting lineup has met their peak as a pro. Pacers are gonna keep getting better and better, especially George and Hibbert


That sucks for Jimmy Butler. Reaching his peak in only 3 years?

C'mon... The Bulls are a young team that has been fortunate enough to grow together...


----------



## R-Star

Small team complex?

We don't care about Chicago. We were making fun of Derrek for saying yet another stupid comment.

Its utterly pathetic if you think me and the other Pacers posters on this forum take worth from you or other Bulls posters respecting out team.

You sound outright like you're an asshole who takes his team way too seriously.


----------



## LeGoat06

Firefight said:


> That sucks for Jimmy Butler. Reaching his peak in only 3 years?
> 
> C'mon... The Bulls are a young team that has been fortunate enough to grow together...


Jimmy Butler is no George or Hibbert, Pacers have 2 guys that have top 15 player in the league potential.


----------



## Firefight

LeGoat06 said:


> Jimmy Butler is no George or Hibbert, Pacers have 2 guys that have top 15 player in the league potential.


You're good at putting words in my mouth... I never said Butler is George or Hibbert.

I was commenting on you stating that everyone in the Bulls starting lineup, besides Rose, has already reached their max potential.


----------



## Firefight

R-Star said:


> Small team complex?
> 
> We don't care about Chicago. We were making fun of Derrek for saying yet another stupid comment.
> 
> Its utterly pathetic if you think me and the other Pacers posters on this forum take worth from you or other Bulls posters respecting out team.
> 
> You sound outright like you're an asshole who takes his team way too seriously.


You're either basing you're "we don't care about Chicago" comment on only posters on this board, or the countless amount of canadian Pacer fans, but here in Chicago, I see the "jealousy" a lot... No biggie...

Original point, you think a comment is "stupid" because you don't agree with it... a question that has no right answer. So since it is not your answer, and Rose doesn't think the Pacers are a rival, he is stupid.. Gotcha kid, just clarifying your stance...


----------



## R-Star

Firefight said:


> You're either basing you're "we don't care about Chicago" comment on only posters on this board, or the countless amount of canadian Pacer fans, but here in Chicago, I see the "jealousy" a lot... No biggie...
> 
> Original point, you think a comment is "stupid" because you don't agree with it... a question that has no right answer. So since it is not your answer, and Rose doesn't think the Pacers are a rival, he is stupid.. Gotcha kid, just clarifying your stance...


I'm 30. The fact you're calling me kid either denotes you're a mental deficient, or you just call everyone kid in your everyday life because you're a dick head. Either way you kind of lose on that one, don't you?

The fact you have to keep telling yourself "Oh they're jealous." again shows how sad your take on basketball is. No one is jealous of "you" or your Bulls. 

I cheer for the Pacers. They're my team. I don't take some sort of pathetic pride in that and try to lord it over fans of other teams though. Because that would be sad, wouldn't it.


----------



## Firefight

Jealousy is the first thing that explains why Pacer fans, like yourself, even care what Rose says.. 

You say you don't care, but there is a thread about what he says....

He's entitled to his opinion,like you are..

Why are you upset he doesn't think Indiana is his rival?


----------



## R-Star

Firefight said:


> Jealousy is the first thing that explains why Pacer fans, like yourself, even care what Rose says..
> 
> You say you don't care, but there is a thread about what he says....
> 
> He's entitled to his opinion,like you are..
> 
> Why are you upset he doesn't think Indiana is his rival?


Where did anyone say they were upset?

My initial post was laughing at how Derrick was talking to the media again after he hid all playoffs last year. Dunking in pregame warmups in front of fans and the hiding behind his big brother when people asked why he wasn't playing. 


And you say we're jealous because this thread was made? It was made because an administrator who isn't a Pacers fan in the slightest made it to try to spur discussion. Pacers fans came in and said they thought it was a stupid comment, and you rushed in to tell us we weren't on the Bulls level and should all quit being so jealous.

Who's really upset here, kid?


----------



## Firefight

R-Star said:


> Who's really upset here, kid?


Maturity at its finest.

I guess I'm not going to understand, so I'll let it be...

"Running his mouth" to you means answering a question with an answer you're not satisfied with, and Ill accept that, I guess...

I would understand if he was out and about saying this unprompted, or calling Indiana out, but he was asked a question, and answered it... So to Pacer fans, that means he is an idiot... Classy.

I'll stick with my prediction this is Chicago's division to lose, and Indiana will remain an after thought...

I'll be waiting at the end of the season to hear the crickets coming from Indiana fans on why they finished behind Chicago, again.


----------



## R-Star

You come off as extremely insecure, and a guy who takes personal pride in his teams record.


----------



## LeGoat06

Firefight said:


> Maturity at its finest.
> 
> I guess I'm not going to understand, so I'll let it be...
> 
> "Running his mouth" to you means answering a question with an answer you're not satisfied with, and Ill accept that, I guess...
> 
> I would understand if he was out and about saying this unprompted, or calling Indiana out, but he was asked a question, and answered it... So to Pacer fans, that means he is an idiot... Classy.
> 
> I'll stick with my prediction this is Chicago's division to lose, and Indiana will remain an after thought...
> 
> I'll be waiting at the end of the season to hear the crickets coming from Indiana fans on why they finished behind Chicago, again.


In all of Derrick Rose's interviews I don't see any penis's in his vicinity so he should probably just keep his ****ing mouth shut


----------



## Firefight

R-Star said:


> You come off as extremely insecure, and a guy who takes personal pride in his teams record.


Insecure, no... I'm living the life brother.

Pride in Chicago, yes. I'm open to opinions and hate it when people don't take pride in what they believe in...I also don't like it though when someone bashes someone else for expressing their opinion...

I won't take shots at you if we don't agree...because it's your opinion...

I know you can't say the same...but that's what makes message board discussions ....

Keep throwing personal shots...they make your "Im not a kid, I'm 30" comment more entertaining... Live a little


----------



## R-Star

Firefight said:


> Insecure, no... I'm living the life brother.
> 
> Pride in Chicago, yes. I'm open to opinions and hate it when people don't take pride in what they believe in...I also don't like it though when someone bashes someone else for expressing their opinion...
> 
> I won't take shots at you if we don't agree...because it's your opinion...
> 
> I know you can't say the same...but that's what makes message board discussions ....
> 
> Keep throwing personal shots...they make your "Im not a kid, I'm 30" comment more entertaining... Live a little


Don't take pride for what they believe in? You _believe_ in the Bulls? And I should live a little?

I am living man. In reality. Where I enjoy watching the Pacers, enjoy in when they win, hate it when they lose, but take no personal ownership of either.

If the Bulls win it makes you a winner? So during the Brand and Curry/Chandler years you were a loser?

I live in the real world. I take pride in my life. Not my sports teams. Maybe one day when you have real world accomplishments to be proud of you won't live vicariously through a sports team, son.


----------



## Firefight

R-Star said:


> Don't take pride for what they believe in? You _believe_ in the Bulls? And I should live a little?
> 
> I am living man. In reality. Where I enjoy watching the Pacers, enjoy in when they win, hate it when they lose, but take no personal ownership of either.
> 
> If the Bulls win it makes you a winner? So during the Brand and Curry/Chandler years you were a loser?
> 
> I live in the real world. I take pride in my life. Not my sports teams. Maybe one day when you have real world accomplishments to be proud of you won't live vicariously through a sports team, son.


I'm gonna give this a rest after this, because I'm not sure where you are coming from...

Winner if the Bulls win? I'm not sure what this means. I'm with you on supporting a team... happy when they win, upset when they lose... That's about as far as it gets to affecting me. 
I've sat through worse times then the Chandlet/Curry years... although the record doesn't reflect it, watching games at an empty Chicago Stadium in the late 70's was worse...

Real world accomplishments? Don't go there and try and start a pissing match. I have a successful career as a Firefighter with multiple saves under my belt... IMO, there aren't more satisfying "real" world accomplishments than going to bed at night knowing you saved a life... No need to live vicariously thru a sports team. 

Good luck to your Pacers this year...


----------



## R-Star

You can return at the end of the year to admit you were wrong.


----------



## LeGoat06

Firefight said:


> I'm gonna give this a rest after this, because I'm not sure where you are coming from...
> 
> Winner if the Bulls win? I'm not sure what this means. I'm with you on supporting a team... happy when they win, upset when they lose... That's about as far as it gets to affecting me.
> I've sat through worse times then the Chandlet/Curry years... although the record doesn't reflect it, watching games at an empty Chicago Stadium in the late 70's was worse...
> 
> Real world accomplishments? Don't go there and try and start a pissing match. *I have a successful career as a Firefighter with multiple saves under **my belt*... IMO, there aren't more satisfying "real" world accomplishments than going to bed at night knowing you saved a life... No need to live vicariously thru a sports team.
> 
> Good luck to your Pacers this year...


That's badass


----------



## LeGoat06

Bump


----------

